

Falcon 9 : 3 minutes from launch ... - RiderOfGiraffes
http://www.livestream.com/spaceflightnow

======
ugh
Their stream: <http://www.spacex.com/webcast.php>

------
ugh
Well, that was a disappointment. At least it didn’t explode :)

~~~
jacquesm
It's actually quite amazing how close to launch they can still shutdown
considering the number of items that are already running at that time.

What was the closest to t0 that an an Atlas launch was aborted ?

------
RiderOfGiraffes
Assuming it doesn't go on hold again.

